# Any Music out there about BHMs - Lyrics that glorify Colossal Curves?



## FemFAtail (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is a song I sent to my BHM along with my little flirtations. In case any of you may not have seen my slip up of naming him, watch this thread closely and he may "tip his hand"????

To my Corpulent King,

Here's a really fun song from 1942 that I heard on the radio this a.m.! Sure made me think of you, my Porkulent Prince! Do you wanna try for Mr. Six by Six? Only have 8 more inches to go, my large lover! You *are *quite plump on your 'butter side'??!! 

YWL wants to kiss you all over! I missed a few spots last time, I am sure! Let's find out which is your "butter side"!!! I might just have to eat you up!:smitten:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nEOeWxlxT0

*Ella Mae Morse Mr. Five By Five Lyrics*:
[Saxophone intro.] 

Well, twirl my turban, man alive! 
Here come Mr. Five by Five. 
He's one of those big fat bouncing boys, 
Solid avoirdupois! _ (that's French for "excess weight")_

Mr. Five by Five, 
He's five feet tall and he's five feet wide. 
He don't measure no more from head to toe, 
Than he do from side to side. 

Mr. Five by Five, 
Got fifty chins and a line of jive. 
He's a mellow old cat, a real hep fat, 
He be Mr. Five by Five. 

That man can really jump it for a fat man. 
The only trouble is there's no way of knowin', 
Whether he's comin' on or goin'. 

Mr. Five by Five. 
He's slightly plump on his butter side. 
He don't shake it no more from head to toe, 
Than he do from side to side. 
[ Find more Lyrics on www.mp3lyrics.org/yEIv ]

[Instrumental break.] 

[Freddy Slack:] 
That man (my, my), can really jump it for a fat man (fat man). 
Boys, the trouble is there's no way of knowin', 
[Ella Mae:] 
Whether he's comin' on or goin'. 

Mr. Five by Five, 
He's five feet tall and he's five feet wide. 
He don't measure no more from head to toe, 
Than he do from side to side. 
Mr. Five by Five. 


[MR. FIVE BY FIVE [1] 
[Written by: Don Raye & Gene DePaul-1944 
Performed by: Ella Mae Morse with Freddy Slack & His Orchestra 
Appears on: Capitol Collectors Series-1992 [2] , Barrelhouse, Boogie & Blues 
(Various Artists)-1997, Morse Code-2005, et al.] 

[1] Mr. Five by Five (from 1944) was a very popular song that celebrates the 
heavyset, large, and plus-sized souls among us. The person of substance 
highlighted by the song was James Andrew Rushing, "Mr. Five by Five," who 
was the featured vocalist of Count Basie's Orchestra from 1935 to 1948. The 
song was featured in the motion pictures, "Behind the Eight Ball 

" and "Who Done It?," both of which were 1942 Universal Pictures releases. Ella Mae Morse with Freddie Slack and His Orchestra had a hit recording with the song in 1942, as did Harry James and His Orchestra.] 

[2] Transcribed from the track on this album.]
Lyrics: Mr. Five By Five, Ella Mae Morse [end]
Send "Mr. Five By Five" Ringtone to your Cell 

Download "Ella Mae Morse" Music


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 23, 2009)

There are a couple of fat hip hop artist that mentioned their juicyness in their songs..and I happened to stumble across a list


----------



## RobitusinZ (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL, between Rick Ross and Fat Joe, you've got plenty of music to pick from.

Rick Ross actually has a line in one of his songs that's, "Come and feel how a fat nigga fuck", or something like that. He also has no qualms about showing off his fatness...that dude's naked in almost all his videos. (Which is inspiring me to get a tattoo on my belly of a huge dollar sign with the caption, "The bigger it gets, the better it gets.")

And honestly, Fat Joe is like the best-dressed fat man I have ever seen. I try to emulate his look constantly.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh man, I forgot my favorite Fat Joe lyric. This is from the "Reggaeton Latino (Remix)" with Don Omar: 

...Y a las mujeres que le gusta el gordo:
te amaneces con nosotros sin los panties puestos!
Tu te imaginas si tenemos sexo?
Toda la noche como se hiba preso!

Translation:

...and to the ladies who love the fat man:
you'll wake up (with us) in the morning with no panties on!
Could you imagine if I f'ed you (we have sex)?
All night, like I'm going to prison (the next day)!



Yeah...I'm big on hip hop...LOL


Oh, another GREAT song..."Biggest Boss" by Rick Ross. You can't help bump it, especially if you take the title and the hook with a double-entendre (as it's meant to be), and have a sweet spot for a Big Boss.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Oct 23, 2009)

One more song that makes me relish in my fatness...or rather, the success that leads to my fatness, while not being specifically fat-related, is "Plenty Money" by Plies, especially these lines:

These niggas dissin' me, it really ain't important;
Take off yo shirt, nigga! I bet yo ribs showin'!
You niggas starvin'! My money over-flowin'!

LOL, just love it...love it!

Yeah, sure, hip hop is crude and crass, and the lyrics don't gel with everyone, but damn I feel alpha when I get some good lines like this. I express my fatness like a Samoan King...when things are going good for him, a man SHOULD be big so the women recognize where success is...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 24, 2009)

*I Don't Want Love *
by Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks

'Hey, that's pretty coolWhy don'tcha turn that up?'
Some folks say when you fall in love
You lose your appetite
If love makes you feel that way
Listen to what I say, dear
If love makes you give up steak and potatoes
(That's what you eat?)
Rice, corn, chitlins, and tomatoes
If love makes you give up all those things
I don't want love
If love makes you give up ham and greens
Chicken pot pie and lima beans
If love makes you give up all them things
(Don't want it)
I don't want love
Ooo...
Well, I am here to say to you that
I love my bread and my meat
Take a look at me and it's plain to see
That I'm a man
That loves to eat
So, if love makes you give up steak and tomatoes
Eggs over easy and hash-brown potatoes
If love makes you give up stuff like that
(Oh no)
Heh, I don't want love
No, no, no, no, no, no, no
If love makes you give up corn-dogs and mustard
Cracker Jacks, tootie fruity custard
If love makes you give up onion rings
I don't want love
(Don't want it)
If love makes you give up pizza night
Garlic mashed potatoes, then it's outta sight
(That or nothing!)
If love makes you give up all those things
No no, not me
Well, my baby's awful skinny
And she don't like meat
And she can't stand breakfast in bed
And as for me, well, where's my seat?
'Cause it's time that I was fed
So if love makes you give up sauté and pâté
And vishyssoise and stuff you have to flambé
If love makes you give up buffalo wings
I don't want love
(No, no!)
No, no
Not me
No sir
No siree
I, I, I, I
I don't want love
Pass the sausage!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 24, 2009)

here's a cover of the above song by a couple of BHM's (The Unpleasants):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tYmZCA0FIs


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Oct 25, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> *I Don't Want Love *
> by Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks
> 
> 'Hey, that's pretty coolWhy don'tcha turn that up?'
> ...



I absolutely love this song!!!


----------



## Deanna (Oct 25, 2009)

Double XL by Keith Anderson

Well Momma was exhausted after she had me,
took two nurses to hold me, and one nurse to slap me.
Doctor turned to momma and he shook his head,
wiped the sweat off his brow, and then he said ,
"This boys way off the charts, as far as I can tell,
ooo brrrr momma he's a double X L!"

By the second grade I was 5' 2"
Fifth grade I was wearing a size 12 shoe
Eighth grade I was shopping at the, Big and Tall,
and the coaches had me playing High School football.
Uncle Roy said "Boy you'll make the NFL
ooo brrrrr son, you're a double XL!"

Double XL, Double XL
Dont call me on the phone just ring my dinner bell.
Double XL Double XL
Im a lean, mean, love machine that likes to be held,
ooo brrrrr baby Im a double XL

Country cuties in Texas,
string bikinis in Florida,
Barbie Dolls driving Lexus, out in California.
A skinny little pretty boy aint what they wanna hold,
they want a real man with meat on his bones
I'll yank their Yankees, ring their Southern Bells,
they say "ooo brrrr we love a double XL!"

Well double XL, double XL
Dont call me on the phone just ring my dinner bell!
Double XL, double XL
Im a lean mean love machine that likes to be held,
ooo brrrr baby Im a double XL


----------



## RobitusinZ (Oct 27, 2009)

Drake & Lil Wayne, "Ransom"

During Lil Wayne's verse:

I’m wit it, if money is the it you want me with/
and ill probably just spit on the chick you won't be with/
and I hate a bony bitch - only like em only thick/
and I own hiphop, if you don’t spit, I’m gon evict


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 8, 2009)

Deanna said:


> Double XL by Keith Anderson



Such a fun song! XD

The lyrics to Patra's Workerman are a little suggestive, but I couldn't agree with her more when she sang; 

_"I want a real teddy bear
no matter how big I don't care
one that can love me up and pour juice in my cup."​_


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 8, 2009)

tigerlily said:


> Such a fun song! XD
> 
> The lyrics to Patra's Workerman are a little suggestive, but I couldn't agree with her more when she sang;
> 
> ...





Omg I have her cd and never noticed that..lol..here is the vid


----------



## stldpn (Nov 18, 2009)

didn't see it listed here not sure exactly what the origins are but I have to think this lovely lady is singing a cover of someone else's original... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ2TdcjrZPw

porterhouse steak?


----------



## FemFAtail (Dec 6, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> *I Don't Want Love *
> by Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks
> 
> 'Hey, that's pretty coolWhy don'tcha turn that up?'
> ...



I find that this song reminds me of someone who is so very fine...hmmmm...YOU!:eat2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zp6pfe99pM


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 28, 2010)

Here are the lyrics to her paen to one certain type of BHM:

*ARTIST: Julie Brown*
*TITLE: I Like Them Big and Stupid*
*Lyrics*
*When I need somethin' to help me unwind*
*I find a six foot baby with a one track mind*
*Smart guys are nowhere, they make demands*
*Give me a moron with talented hands*
*I go bar-hopping and they say last call*
*I start shopping for a Neanderthal*
*The bigger they come the harder I fall*
*In love 'til we're done then they're out in the hall*
*{Refrain}I like 'em big and stupid*
*I like 'em big and real dumb*
*I like 'em big and stupid*
*What kind of guy does a lot for me*
*A Superman with a lobotomy*
*My fathers outa Harvard*
*My brothers outa Yale*
*But the guy I took home last night*
*Just got outa jail*
*The way he grabbed and threw me, ooh it really got me hot*
*But the way he growled and bit me, I hope he had his shots*
*The bigger they are the harder they'll work*
*I got a soft spot for a good lookin' jerk*
*{Refrain}*
*I met a guy, who drives a truck*
*He can't tell time but he sure can drive*
*I asked his name and he had to think*
*Could I have found the missing link*
*He's so stupid you know what he said*
*Well I forgot what he said, 'cause it was so stupid*
*The bigger they come the harder I fall*
*In love 'til we're done then they're out in the hall*
*{Refrain}*
*I like 'em big and real dumb*
*I like 'em big and*


----------



## JenFromOC (May 29, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> There are a couple of fat hip hop artist that mentioned their juicyness in their songs..and I happened to stumble across a list



Mmmm fat rappers....I love it when you call me Big Poppa! LOL


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 7, 2010)

There's also Mylo Hatzenbuhler, if that is indeed his real name:

http://farmboymusic.com/

Albums include:
"*Going Back For Seconds"*
*"I'm Big-Time Now!"*
*and*
*"To All The Cows I've Milked Before"
*


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 9, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> There's also Mylo Hatzenbuhler, if that is indeed his real name:
> 
> http://farmboymusic.com/
> 
> ...




HAHAhahaha awesome!:happy:


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 10, 2010)

*"I'm 6"1, 225pounds of pure chocolate"* YUM!:eat2: - Dr.Dre in Keep your heads ringin


ALSO
==================================

http://mp3.xalo.vn/nghebaihat/246966236912/What-Is-Sexy~Ruben-Studdard-Feat-Fat-Joe.html

*What is sexy - Rubben Studdard ft Fat Joe*

[Fat Joe:]
Big Boys anthym! 718, 205 come on

[Ruben:]
[Chorus X2]
*What is sexy? Love's in the eye of the beholder*
Sex me, Baby we can get closer, freaky
Up in the crib, Come on over, sex me
Your so sexy, What is sexy?

Baby I saw you through my rearview
*And you know I'm a big man
They say to know me is to love me
And you love me for who I am
*So Imma win some, I lose
But the point is to chose
That one that keeps me happy
And my point of chosing you
Is the fact that you are so sexy, yeah

[Chorus]

I've been thinking (girl)
About you (girl)
If this world was mine, then its yours (girl)
But the cribs and the cars and jewels
Imma keep so I can floss with my boys on the weekends
And, I'm not scared of commitment
*But the big man, Handles his business
And my business is you and me, coz you are so sexy...
*
[Chorus]

Baby I would do anything (girl)
Aint nothing I will do for your love [X4]

[Fat Joe:]
Yo, When it comes to chicks, Im sick wit it
late night quick in it
or til late when the daylights still in it
yah when i rock, bounce with it ma
Love it when that pretty brown brown get on top
wont go ...but i kiss around it
and i pound that whoo! like the place was surrounded
*Listen to me, its the big boys anthym
and i speak like this coz u know that this big boy's handsome
*its the high yelling bad boy
U say Cris gotta thing for the fast toys
I aint lyin or flyin with ease
G-4 knockin Alicia Keys
we both, mami this is cheese

[Chorus until end]
Do you hear me come on? [X3]
Da da da for the big boys
this is for the big boys (big boys big boys)
*this if for the big boys (the big sistas too, know wha i mean?this is for all of us, we in style again)
*:eat2:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 17, 2010)

{chanting} Reubin! Reubin!

What is Mr. Studdard up to these days?!


----------



## FemFAtail (Jun 18, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> {chanting} Reubin! Reubin!
> 
> What is Mr. Studdard up to these days?!



_Mr. Studdard has nothin' on my King Size Papa!_

_I sing this song daily and think of you, Super Daddy!_

KING SIZE PAPA 
Carter / Vance _(Adapted by FemFAtail for her Papa!)_
as rec by Julia Lee 1948


I got a man that's more _than six foot thick_,
_Hes so handsome he makes my heart tick!_King size papa, he's my king size papa,
I take the door off the hinges _so _my baby _there wont stick!_
There's such a lot of him, the way he grew,
Enough to last till _twenty twenty-two!_King size papa, he's my king size papa,
He's a real super daddy and he knows just what to do!

No-one can thrill me like my baby can,
Such an extraordinary man!
King size papa, he's my king size papa,
Never was nothin' like him since the day the world began!

When he's around there's not a thing I lack,
When he loves me he holds nothin' back!
King size papa, he's my king size papa,
Everything I need he carries in his king size pack!

They built the Boulder Dam, the Empire State,
And then they made my man and is he great!
King size papa, he's my king size papa,
He's the one in a million who can really keep me straight!

He's got great big arms to hold me tight,
Then he squeezes with all his might!
He's my one big moment and I'll keep him right in sight!

(Contributed by Peter Akers - July 2009)

_Mmmmm! The way you move ain't fair you know!_


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 12, 2010)

BEST BHM Hip-Hop is the Chunky Boyz, hands down. It's Big Black from Rob and Big's group.

This is all NSFW. but here are a couple of their tracks

22's & Man Boobs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XioI5J5gIas

Pull Your Belly Out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIh7wEOBftk


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 22, 2010)

Roly-Poly is one of my favorites, by Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys. Here in the link below is a cover version that features a BHM giving color commentary. This number pre-dates hip-hop by just a bit...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz3bllK9Z1o&feature=related


----------



## fatkid420 (Jul 22, 2010)

some of the fat boys songs are related to big men and eating.


----------



## FemFAtail (Jul 23, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Roly-Poly is one of my favorites, by Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys. Here in the link below is a cover version that features a BHM giving color commentary. This number pre-dates hip-hop by just a bit...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz3bllK9Z1o&feature=related



Looks like he's a whole lotta man already! :wubu:


----------

